# How I create curls & you can too!



## x.miranda (Jan 16, 2007)

[Sorry there's no pics - I'll try add some later]
I've always had a problem with styling my hair. It's pretty thick, wavy (curly-ish when wet) and quite long.
Straight hair suits me from the front, but it's always made me not feel great about my profile - sounds crazy I know! But you know how it doesn't matter what someone tells you, if you don't feel okay with it, then sometimes theres no point.
I decided that I should try and work with my wavy hair, so if anyone's having trouble with finding a relaxed, gorgeous style and you have hair like mine (note this doesn't really work on short hair - I say past the shoulder hair works pretty well with this) - then this is for you! Hehe. 

I make sure I wash my hair in the late afternoon - because it takes forever to dry. 
I go to bed, so the next day I usually put my hair in a ponytail or w/e. 
The reason I wait a while is because my hair goes quite fluffy after I've washed it, so it's best for me to do this style when it's flattened after sleeping. 
Then that afternoon around 5 *make sure you are not going out or having people over that night* - I usually do this on a friday (say I'm going out the next day) - I'll spray some sort of heat protection spray in my hair, and then put in some of Catwalk Curls Rock Curl Amplifier, and scrunch it through my hair. Amount you put depends on hair thickness/length. 
Now I divide my hair down a center parting (I have a side fringe - so after that) and clip my left side. I start with my right side and divide it into 3 horizontal sections. Top, middle and bottom. I clip the top section to my head, then the middle section to the top and leave the bottom part free. I then start to curl vertically divided sections (say about 5 for the bottom row) with the curling iron (go all the way up the root - not so important for bottom lengths, but better for top), holding for about 15 seconds on around 200 degrees Celcius (like I said - I have thick hair). 
Then when the bottom row is done, I spray with a holding hairspray (not too much - you never want that helmet look!). Then I do the middle section, and spray, then the top and spray. 
I do the same thing for the left side (spraying as I go).
Once you've done both sides and both are sprayed, tilt your head forward, and then flip back up. 
You should be left with rather tight ringlets. 
Yes, I do look pretty crazy curly after this, but it's just my family (mum and dad) who will see me!
This whole process takes around 40 minutes for me.
Then I have dinner, watch TV, whatever and then go to bed.
The next day, I wake up with loose, cascading curls. I have had so many compliments on my hair since I started doing this! People think it's natural - and it does look it.
I've always found it so hard to style my hair, so if you sound like me, then give it a try!
NOTE: I use a small barrel curling tong.
& I'm sorry if this doesn't work for you!

An alternative - if you have thinner hair than mine - therefore it being easier to dry without using a hair dryer (of course you can, but I always think it's best just to use one heating tool at a time) then you could curl your hair the same day you wash it, however I would think it best to still put some sort of wax/mousse/putty that will 'dirty' your hair to set curls - a great thing to use is like I suggested earlier is Catwalk Curls Rock Curl Amplifier to your hair. 

Also, a large barrel tong will probably work well if you are looking to curl your hair the same day you go out, as they are loose.
xx


----------



## Katja (Jan 16, 2007)

*This is exactly how I curl my hair, except I don't sleep in the curls, I just curl in the morning and go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks for the advice! *


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks this was very helpful and im going to try it tonight! :]


----------



## x.miranda (Jan 18, 2007)

=D You're welcome! Yeah, some of my friends who have thinner hair/just find it better curl in the morning, rather than sleep in them. I just do it so my hair goes flatter ;]. Also, sometimes I put an anti-frizz/hair gloss on after waking up if my hair's sticking up a bit. x


----------



## MACreation (Feb 21, 2007)

Great idea to slepp on it, cuz your hair is just like mine, and needs to be slept on and relaxed a bit. Gotta try this


----------



## foxyqt (May 22, 2007)

thank you! your hair sounds just like mine.. it gets really fluffy after i've washed it but the next day after sleeping on it it looks flatter..
btw, how large is the curling iron you use? im thinking of getting a large 2" one soon to get looser looking curls


----------



## x.miranda (Aug 7, 2007)

I've thrown away the package, but I got the smallest Silver Bullet curling tong. I'm thinking of getting a large one too because they're probably less work getting loose curls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry I haven't looked at this post in forever x


----------



## frocher (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## luvsic (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for this! I will def. try it. What curling iron would you suggest buying?


----------

